# Kyocera printer cannot send scans by email through SMTP relay?



## Mr Davo

Hi Everyone,

I am running an SMTP relay in conjunction with Office 365 to support some older generation MFP (Multi-Function Printers). More specifically the SMTP relay is required because Office 365 does not accept SMTP traffic directly. The relay is fully functional, and at this stage I do not intend on posting a great deal of details concerning the relay, however I am wondering why one specific printer cannot send through the relay when others can just fine!

Here is a section of the SMTP log output from a working Canon (irC2880) printer -



> 2015-05-03 23:05:44 192.168.170.228 CanonBB5307.sce-melb.local SMTPSVC1 SVR-AD01 192.168.170.250 0 EHLO - +CanonBB5307.sce-melb.local 250 0 227 31 0 SMTP - -
> 2015-05-03 23:05:44 192.168.170.228 CanonBB5307.sce-melb.local SMTPSVC1 SVR-AD01 192.168.170.250 0 MAIL - +FROM:<[email protected]> 250 0 57 44 15 SMTP - -
> 2015-05-03 23:05:44 192.168.170.228 CanonBB5307.sce-melb.local SMTPSVC1 SVR-AD01 192.168.170.250 0 RCPT - +TO:<[email protected]> 250 0 45 42 0 SMTP - -
> 2015-05-03 23:05:46 192.168.170.228 CanonBB5307.sce-melb.local SMTPSVC1 SVR-AD01 192.168.170.250 0 DATA - +<[email protected]> 250 0 147 1243847 1498 SMTP - -
> 2015-05-03 23:05:46 192.168.170.228 CanonBB5307.sce-melb.local SMTPSVC1 SVR-AD01 192.168.170.250 0 QUIT - CanonBB5307.sce-melb.local 240 1513 72 4 0 SMTP - -


The printer which is currently the source of my dilemmas is a Kyocera KM-1650; more specifically it has the add-on module for scanning to email, called the NS-30G.

Here is a section of the SMTP log for the NS-30G -



> 2015-05-03 22:44:44 192.168.170.216 Kyocera-Scanner.SCE-MELB.local SMTPSVC1 SVR-AD01 192.168.170.250 0 EHLO - +Kyocera-Scanner.SCE-MELB.local 250 0 227 35 0 SMTP - -
> 2015-05-03 22:44:44 192.168.170.216 Kyocera-Scanner.SCE-MELB.local SMTPSVC1 SVR-AD01 192.168.170.250 0 QUIT - Kyocera-Scanner.SCE-MELB.local 240 78 227 35 15 SMTP - -


It is clear that the KM-1650 is establishing / dropping a connection with the relay, and that no data is being sent to the relay...I just don't know why!

Here is a link to the user manual for the printer / scanner - https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/89221088/SCANSYS-F-SETUP.pdf

The only visible difference that I can see between the log snippets is that in one the Domain is in lower case, and in the other it is upper case. Is SMTP case specific with regard to Domain names?

Any ideas as to why this could be happening, and furthermore how to fix this issue will be greatly appreciated. I am more than happy to supply further information regarding the relay if that will help me to fix this issue, however at this stage I thought it best to keep the original post as brief as possible.

Kind Regards,

Davo


----------

